# New pics...Flat black rims...I'm undecided....opinions please



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

Tell me what you think...

















_Modified by joes280 at 6:30 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

clicking in I didnt think I would like it but honestly I think it looks pretty rad


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: New pics...Flat black rims...I'm undecided....opinions please (joes280)*

i love the look of flat black, and you've done an amazing job. i just don't like it on your colour.. sorry.. :-\


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: New pics...Flat black rims...I'm undecided....opinions please (thenamescolby)*

yeah I kinda feel you....thats what I was wondering but couldn't pinpoint it....I don't think it looks fully right on silver...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: New pics...Flat black rims...I'm undecided....opinions please (joes280)*

Meh...why take attention away from nice wheels?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: New pics...Flat black rims...I'm undecided....opinions please (Murderface)*

dude they look freakin sweat!! You should put up some kind of DIY for others who'd like to try. 
I love it. 
bigger pics !


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I think it looks great actually....changes the character of the silver....almost modernizes the car a bit to me....

I do think you need a badgeless grill and to shave the reflector and smoke the blinker....this will place more emphisis on black on your front end, which might anchor the black contrast look even more....
Sean


_Modified by EuroStyle at 11:39 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: New pics...Flat black rims...I'm undecided....opinions please (joes280)*

They would have been better in gunmetal, the black washes them out; still, black and silver do look good together...I'm on the fence


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New pics...Flat black rims...I'm undecided....opinions please (l88m22vette)*

I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: New pics...Flat black rims...I'm undecided....opinions please (VEEDUBJETTA)*

Well just a hint the car is not staying silver....I'm gonna wrap the car in a couple of weeks...but I do think charcoal would have looked hard too


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

I think it looks pretty nice buddy. Different, and i like that.


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

It looks good, I love the rims. However you look like every other silver TT. :/


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: New pics...Flat black rims...I'm undecided....opinions please (joes280)*

I'm all for it. Accent it with a few other items and it will look stellar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: New pics...Flat black rims...I'm undecided....opinions please (j. Kush)*

gotta see the wrap! I wanted to do that with my car cause the wraps look so good...but I think i'm gonna hold for the next car to wrap. 
DO IT and post up BIGGer pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New pics...Flat black rims...I'm undecided....opinions please (joes280)*

Are you gonna wrap it yourself or go to a shop?
I am not far from Richmond and am up there quite a bit, so if you found a good shop to do it, I would be interested in getting mine done.


----------



## ivanrr32 (Dec 30, 2004)

black rims here also


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (ivanrr32)*

i am the shop....I do all my own work....I've worked in a sign shop before in my day...I'm doing a truck on the 23rd in matte black all over


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (joes280)*

Couple questions: I've kicked around getting my blue coupe wrapped white, how well would those colors work together? Also, what should I expect to pay for a well-done wrap?


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah how much, i want flat black!!!


----------



## rockitt (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: New pics...Flat black rims...I'm undecided....opinions please (joes280)*

well I just got mine put on this last weekend and it came out better than i had imagined...
How do i post pics?


_Modified by rockitt at 6:39 AM 8/12/2009_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

vette, i hear it runs about $2-3k for a good wrap


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

dayam, looks like that just fell down the mod priority list


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_dayam, looks like that just fell down the mod priority list










x2


----------

